# How to change a vertical screen back to horizontal



## ad3n

My sister's dog put it's head on her laptop's keyboard earlier and the screen orientation rotated 90-degrees to a vertical-like perspective. Anyone know how to change it back? I'm sure there some quick option to rotate it, but I haven't been able to find it yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Frank4d

Try CTRL + ALT + Up-Arrow keys all at once.

If that doesn't work, try the display properties menus (right click somewhere on the desktop usually brings up the menu). What PC model and graphics adapter if this doesn't resolve it?


----------



## Rich-M

As Frank4d suggests it should be within the video card properties in Control Panel, Display Settings, Advanced....


----------

